# Meldahl Pool Bass 5/20/2012



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Ok my little bass club is fishing out of Chilo this weekend and I need some tips for catching bass out of this pool. I've fished Markland (Tanners mostly) and have always struggled. If anyone has any tips you can share I'd appreciate it. I was thinking about a run up to Eagle Creek but I'll make the run if I thought I could get onto some bass there.

Thanks!


----------



## Bray34 (Nov 22, 2010)

Eagle creek would be a good bet


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Go all the way up to the riffles and fish back. Throw small plastics and buzz baits at any ISOLATED COVER. Any small little stick up will hold a fish.
Bassky


----------

